# Urgent - safe, affordable substrate?



## treysik (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey folks,

So I am trying to move away from that packed soil substrate you buy at pet shops for something affordable and that I really don't need to unpack with water.

Cypress mulch is out as no where in this city (Ottawa, Ontario) sells it - only cedar which is a huge no-no. I called every nursery and hardware store within 100km. They can order it but I have to buy a skid, that's a bit much LOL.

Are there any alternatives? I've read mixed reviews of top soils and such, thought it best to ask here,

Thanks!


----------



## Skeetzy (Jul 2, 2013)

Organic top soil, or additive free soil, and play sand. 3 to 1, dirt to sand. I have about 700 lbs of dirt and 300 sand and it works nicely. Make sure you get at least 10" deep or it dries sort of fast. 

Forgot to say, I only spend about $60 for all the dirt and sand.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Jul 2, 2013)

Organic Peat! It is extremely resistant to mold and holds moisture great! I use it in many of my tanks and it's just fabulous (and cheap)!


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Jul 16, 2013)

I use sifted dirt from my backyard mixed with children's play sand. That's about as cheap as it gets.


----------



## Yogamum (Nov 8, 2018)

treysik said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> So I am trying to move away from that packed soil substrate you buy at pet shops for something affordable and that I really don't need to unpack with water.
> 
> ...


I think it’s a Canada thing. Cypress mulch is generally only found in pet stores I had the same problem. I live north of you.


----------



## Trizz1964 (Nov 9, 2018)

Logie_Bear said:


> Organic Peat! It is extremely resistant to mold and holds moisture great! I use it in many of my tanks and it's just fabulous (and cheap)!


i have to agree, purchased a 3.5 cu feet cube from lowes for 9.99 last week to fill my 8x4x4 enclosure with 9 bricks of eco earth and one bag of forest floor from zoo med great stuff..


----------



## Iron Soldier91 (Nov 13, 2018)

treysik said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> So I am trying to move away from that packed soil substrate you buy at pet shops for something affordable and that I really don't need to unpack with water.
> 
> ...


Here in Arizona cypress mulch is very expensive at pet store. To fill a 6x4x4 will cost me $125. So I use organic topsoil, organic peat moss, a bag of sand plus coconut fiber. I kept the topsoil with bag of sand mix in the button n I ad on top a peat moss coconut fiber. I water the substrate very well enough to hold the moist for humidity. Now that winter is approaching, I invested a big bag $7 Walmart a Kiln dried pine dust free. I add a half of bag to start n Tiberius loves it. Keep the humidity above 70% as soon as Tegu start sneezing, the substrate is to dry. The total cost to me $26. Invest a good humidifier. I kept humidifier run in my reptile room all day. Invest a temp gun and digital temp + humidity monitor. I guess I said too much. Good luck.


----------

